# Pictures of 20-30 gallon community tanks!?



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone want to share pictures of their community tanks!? I'm trying to get an idea of what kinds of fish get along well and look nice together. 

Thank you!


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I will when I get them moved into the 29g tomorrow.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

awesome! Cant wait to see!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

lol, maybe in a few years ones I move out . . .


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Waiting on the lfs to re-home my red zebras still but I'll get pics this week.


----------



## tigercrazy4612 (Aug 8, 2012)

my 25 gallon in progress!!! includes two leaf fish ten neon tets two swordtails gaurami 2 killies pleco catfish snails shrimp!!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm a little larger than 20-30 gallons....by about a 100....but all of my fish could do well in a 20-30 gallon in different quantities. 

I apologize in advance, didn't realize I left that many water streaks on my tank when I cleaned it last....

Tank inhabitants are in my sig.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

B-E-A-Utiful tankes!


----------

